# Cao lá rừng Dr Cell có thực sự giảm mỡ thừa hiệu quả như lời đồn không?



## mai hương

Có mẹ nào đã dùng cao lá rừng Dr Cell này mà thấy giảm mỡ thừa hiệu quả chưa ạ? Em làm mẹ gần 2 năm, e đã giảm đc 18/19kg cần giảm rồi. Mà giảm xong bụng e nhăn nheo quá. Cứ mỗi lần nằm nghiêng hay ngồi là lòi cả đống mỡ ra luôn ấy ạ.Cả mỡ bụng dưới cũng vẫn còn, ko hết đc. E bầu bụng to lên hẳn 25kg cả mẹ cả con, giờ nhìn khiếp quá. E search mạng thấy các mẹ cứ bảo nhau dùng cao lá rừng Dr Cell này giảm mỡ thừa hiệu quả lắm mà em vẫn hơi nghi nghi, làm sao chỉ cần lăn thôi mà tan được mỡ các mẹ nhỉ? Các mẹ đã dùng cao lá rừng này chưa cho em xin ít review chân thực với, có thực sự hiệu quả như lời đồn không ạ?


----------



## hiền oanh mai

Ôi mom ơi, bị tích mỡ thì cố mà đi tập thể dục với ăn uống điều độ nữa thì may ra. Chứ cứ ngồi không thì mỡ vẫn hoàn mỡ thôi, làm gì có kem nào mà mồm thì ăn như thần trùng bốc mả nhưng chỉ cần lăn bụng vẫn eo ót đc nhỉ????
Nếu mà có thật như thế thì em quỳ!


----------



## mai hương

hiền oanh mai nói:


> Ôi mom ơi, bị tích mỡ thì cố mà đi tập thể dục với ăn uống điều độ nữa thì may ra. Chứ cứ ngồi không thì mỡ vẫn hoàn mỡ thôi, làm gì có kem nào mà mồm thì ăn như thần trùng bốc mả nhưng chỉ cần lăn bụng vẫn eo ót đc nhỉ????
> Nếu mà có thật như thế thì em quỳ!


Thì em cũng đang thắc mắc giống mn đây ạ.
Các mẹ ai dùng cao lá rừng dr cell này cho em xin review thực tế với????


----------



## hằng trần

Ủa là cái cao lá rừng Dr Cell này phải không mn ơi? Cao lá rừng Dr Cell Giảm mỡ bụng 3-5cm trong 7 ngày
 Em sợt cả trên các hội nhóm fb, thấy nhìu người khen lắm nà. Chỉ cần lăn thôi mà giảm mỡ thừa thật đấy chị. ^^
E cũng vừa od luôn mấy hộp rồi.


----------



## mai hương

hằng trần nói:


> Ủa là cái cao lá rừng Dr Cell này phải không mn ơi? Cao lá rừng Dr Cell Giảm mỡ bụng 3-5cm trong 7 ngày
> Em sợt cả trên các hội nhóm fb, thấy nhìu người khen lắm nà. Chỉ cần lăn thôi mà giảm mỡ thừa thật đấy chị. ^^
> E cũng vừa od luôn mấy hộp rồi.


Uhm đúng rùi là loại này á.
Hì m cũng thấy có nhìu mom khen nhưng vẫn mún xin reviu chân thật, dùng rồi của các mom nhà mình ấy. Dùng tnao kiêng cử ra sao nửa.
Thật lòng mà nói thì cũng hơi nghi nghi thiệt, nếu mà giảm mỡ thừa đc bằng cao lá rừng dạng lăn gel kiểu như này mà hịu quả thì mừng quá.


----------



## lih pham huyền

E ơi đầu tư thêm cả cái đeo định hình xem kiểu latex với nova, sline,..xem. Đeo định hình cùng với gel giảm mỡ thì sẽ có hiệu quả hơn đó. Cứ đeo thường xuyên thôi, mới đầu có thể hơi khó chịu nhưng sau quen dần hiệu quả lắm!


----------



## amy le

T cũng đang dùng cao lá rừng dr cell để giảm mỡ thừa sau sinh  nè mẹ nó ơi ^^ Dùng thích lắm luôn, bụng sắp về thời con gái luôn rồi nha ^^
Được cái này dạng đầu lăn, chỉ việc massage lăn đều lên bụng thôi, k mất công phãi xoa tay đâu, tiện lắm luôn đó.
Với lại khi massage xong gel sẽ kiểu thấm lun chứ k bị ẩm ẩm khó chịu đâu. Khoảng 5 phút là bụng đã như không rùi. Lúc sau nó sẽ nóng dần lên và nóng theo nhìu đợt. Kiểu nóng từ trong nóng ra để đốt mỡ ý, chứ không phải nóng dạng bỏng rát da mà rửa đi là hết đâu. Lăn 2 lần 1 ngày tiện massage lun, t kết quả sau 3 tháng dùng đây nha


----------



## hoang thanh lan

Giờ t chỉ ấy mấy cách này ấy thử xem có đỡ được không nghen
- Tập các bài tập cơ bụng, cái này có gập bụng, plank, đạp xe,...tập ở nhà cũng được, mỗi ngày tầm 5, 10 phút.
- Massage bụng với gừng rang muối hoặc rượu gừng
- Uống nhìu nước uống nước lọc nha, hoặc sinh tố nha hem phải uống nước ngọt tà tữa đâu ))
- Duy trì ăn uống healthy vô, nạp nhìu chất xơ, ăn nhìu vitamin, đạm vừa đủ nếu hạn chế đc tinh bột đc thì tốt k thì ăn 1 ít thui
 - Mang cả gen bụng cũng oke đó


----------



## ngọc quyên

amy le nói:


> T cũng đang dùng cao lá rừng dr cell để giảm mỡ thừa sau sinh  nè mẹ nó ơi ^^ Dùng thích lắm luôn, bụng sắp về thời con gái luôn rồi nha ^^
> Được cái này dạng đầu lăn, chỉ việc massage lăn đều lên bụng thôi, k mất công phãi xoa tay đâu, tiện lắm luôn đó.
> Với lại khi massage xong gel sẽ kiểu thấm lun chứ k bị ẩm ẩm khó chịu đâu. Khoảng 5 phút là bụng đã như không rùi. Lúc sau nó sẽ nóng dần lên và nóng theo nhìu đợt. Kiểu nóng từ trong nóng ra để đốt mỡ ý, chứ không phải nóng dạng bỏng rát da mà rửa đi là hết đâu. Lăn 2 lần 1 ngày tiện massage lun, t kết quả sau 3 tháng dùng đây nha
> View attachment 7807


Em đang tập tành, nhịn ăn mà cả tháng k giảm đc cm vòng bụng nào nên nản lắm rồi. Giờ vớ được thông tin này mừng rơn luôn á. Chỉ cần lăn ngoài thì thử cũng k lo. Chị cho em hỏi là ở  HCM thì có chỗ nào bán k chị?


----------



## amy le

ngọc quyên nói:


> Em đang tập tành, nhịn ăn mà cả tháng k giảm đc cm vòng bụng nào nên nản lắm rồi. Giờ vớ được thông tin này mừng rơn luôn á. Chỉ cần lăn ngoài thì thử cũng k lo. Chị cho em hỏi là ở  HCM thì có chỗ nào bán k chị?


Dùng tầm 1 tuần là bắt đầu giảm rồi bạn, đảm bảo là thích mà sau 1 tháng thì eo ót hơn hẳn. Nhưng m k rõ trong sài gòn ở đâu bán chính hãng nữa, m od trực tiếp trên web caolarung.com . Mua 3 hộp  đc tặng đai định hình  mà lại còn đc freeship toàn quốc nữa đó b.


----------



## thư vũ

Các mẹ lắm chiện thiệt, giờ mỡ quá thì đi hút mỡ, đi định hình thành bụng hoặc bỏ tiền ra ra gym, tập mỗi ngày 30 phút mỡ tự nhiên bay hết, chứ bôi mí cái này bít đến chừng nào?


----------



## Hải Anh

Cao lá rừng dr cell nè không chỉ giảm mỡ mà còn hỗ trợ làm mờ vết rạn sau sinh nữa nha các mẹ. Vùng da sau khi hết mỡ thì săn chắc lứm. Thành phần lành tính từ thiên nhiên thôi, mấy mẹ sanh xong đều bon chen đc hết nhá. Mẹ nào sanh mổ thì dùng sau 4 tuần là dùng đc, còn mẹ nào sanh thường thì 2 tuần là dùng đc rồi nha!!


----------



## mai hương

Vậy em cũng yên tâm mua về dùng rồi, thank các mom nhiều ạ


----------



## Manuelgaf

It's also wise to be certain your anti-virus is disabled when you activate your operating system to make certain it by no means will get blocked. To start with, find the files to the running system and look for their activation status. You can certainly ensure this in the Windows brand from the start menu. 

That’s why antivirus and Windows defender places KMSPico being a virus. This does not imply all KMSPico within the internet is authentic and virus-free. In the event you install a phony KMSPico then your Computer system are going to be jam packed with malware. 

Visit taskbar & double click on the Avast icon to open up the control center. Find the security selection. Click it & on the incredibly upcoming website page you'll discover two selections, File shield & habits protect. 

Then open the file and click on about the Activation button, right after that you will receive the Activate Windows option simply just click on that 
kms activator free download 
It can be the safety encryption tool sent by Microsoft in this windows. BitLocker permits the person to safeguard the consumer information offered in regional disks. If you want to protect your facts from prying eyes, then you can protect your documents and files by preserving your information into community disks. 

KMSPico merupakan salah satu aktivator terbaik yang bisa sobat gunakan untuk mengaktifkan windows ten yang sudah... 

This method need to be prevented to maintain your windows activated & managing. That is why the KMSAuto net works by using an exclusion checklist wherever each of the server files are additional to make sure that antivirus software cannot detect or obtain them in any respect. This retains the windows activated & operating. 

Sure, we only gather metadata (tiny part of packet) with the network site visitors by means of encrypted ‘secure channel’. We need Those people info fed into the AI engine to determine the destructive exercise. Nevertheless, any user sensitive information is trimmed and is not gathered at all. 
There isn't a need to install added software with your IoT gadgets to guard them which is why V3 Home is necessary. Even with V3 Home you continue to want antivirus software to guard your Personal computer since the skill of these alternatives are completely distinctive. Nonetheless you are able to’t use antivirus software within the IoT units like IP digital camera or wise refrigerator. 

In Term appeared: new translator, extra practical pen input, introducing SVG icons, enhanced looking at method – concentration and enhanced enter formulas with LaTeX. 

All proposed approach is totally functional for offline and online activation. The activator is tested for viruses and therefore is totally safe to utilize on a pc. KMS Activation does not problems Microsoft Office 2019 software and does not erase working files. Just after downloading and functioning the activator, you can use the complete-showcased software package deal following a few minutes. 

As an alternative to using a text editor to develop your configuration.xml file, we suggest that you just make use of the Office Customization Tool (OCT). The OCT supplies a web-dependent interface for generating your choices and producing your configuration.xml file for use with the Office Deployment Tool. 

To get rolling capturing a video clip of the iPhone or iPad monitor with QuickTime, you’ll need a USB cable, and wish to be operating a modern version of OS X on the Mac, and a contemporary version of iOS over the iPhone or iPad. 

If you would like each of the options for being designed obtainable, It's important to buy the license and positively, it's a terrific Price tag. Nevertheless, if you purchase it as soon as you can appreciate all the capabilities & choices for the rest of your life.


----------

